# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si mund të ndryshoj passwordin e user

## argjenddre

Theje passwordin e Windows XP
sot do te keni rastin te mesoni se si te thejm nje password te userit ne Windows Xp.:

Mnyra ma e let per me hak ni pass tni useri ne windows osht qishtu

e hapni Start>Run>cmd

e shkruni:


net user "emri i userit" mypassword



automatikisht passwordi i userit qe po doni me hak bohet qashtu qysh e ki nuserin qe je tu e perdor momentalisht
nese e keni edhe administrator te blockum atehere futuni me Guest dhe bejeni ket komanden me siper

----------


## e panjohura

A ke ndoj fitim nga kjo sjellje i nderuar,apo e bene veq ashtu per qejf!Hahahaha

----------


## argjenddre

ste kuptoi mir nese e ki PC me password kur osht ndezum apo diqka ne kete menyr mundesh me gjet far pasi ka

----------


## Tupac4ever

O GjeniHacker a mund te jesh me i qarte se cfare ben me kete komande.

Une e provova dhe me thote Comand completed succesfully.
Po si mund ta shikoj une se cili eshte paswordi i userit ne perdorim.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## valdetshala

paswordi i userit ne perdorim eshte po ai i USERIT pra nese je me user valdetshala atehere edhe paswordi te behet valdetshala, provo ne LOGIN

edhe diqka se harrova: Me kete komande mund te keni sukses vetem nese e ekzekutoni nga Useri i grupit te administratoreve.

----------


## Tupac4ever

E provova dhe paswordi mu nderrua pasi ne vend te fjales mypassword vura nje pasword te ri per nje nga userat qe ishin ne perdorim nga grupi i Administratoreve

----------


## Nimi1977

A ka mundesi kjo te behet prej limited user sepse une nuk po mund ta gjej se kush eshte administratori ne laptopin xp

----------


## Nimi1977

> paswordi i userit ne perdorim eshte po ai i USERIT pra nese je me user valdetshala atehere edhe paswordi te behet valdetshala, provo ne LOGIN
> 
> edhe diqka se harrova: Me kete komande mund te keni sukses vetem nese e ekzekutoni nga Useri i grupit te administratoreve.


Valdet, qka nese je limited user a ka ndonje mundesi?

----------


## valdetshala

> Valdet, qka nese je limited user a ka ndonje mundesi?


jo nuk ka shanse te nderrosh Paswordin e Shfrytezuesve te Administratoreve. Mund ta nderrosh vetem paswordin tend d.m.th ne kete rast Limited ( Kjo vlen per postimin e gjeni hacker) perderisa....

Po mundesh me Programe perkatese , qe jane disa prej tyre te  permendura ketu ne forum.

----------

